# Web Designers



## tiffhlove (May 10, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if any members that actually have their website up and running can recommend good web designers that charge a decent fee to create your site; not necessarily a hosting company that can do it all but strictly someone just to build a website for you for a good price.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can try freelance companies like designoutpost.com, ifreelance.com, elance.com, rentacoder.com.

If you see a member's website that you like, you could always send them a PM to ask them where they got their site designed.

The problem with service recommendation threads like this is that a lot of members either provide this service or know a buddy that does, which makes it harder to give an unbiased recommendation. It can also encourage web designers who happen to read your post to register and recommend themself (pretending to be a third party) for your project (and anybody elses project that happens to come by this thread).


----------



## camconcay (May 14, 2006)

I have someone that is helping me with several sites glad to send his contact info if you like.


----------



## statc (Mar 31, 2006)

I've been making sites for about 6 years. I don't recommend you use sites like rentacoder, especially if you choose the lowest price. I've had alot of clients who tried sites like that and then came to me when all they got from outsourcing to rentacoder was headaches.


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

If all you need is a basic site then it is not too hard to teach yourself However I would not just "get a buddy to do it" unless he was doing it full time already. The Elance and Freelance type coders can be hazardous. I recommend finding a site you like already and looking for the little sign at the botton that says designed by xxxx and going there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I don't recommend you use sites like rentacoder, especially if you choose the lowest price. I've had alot of clients who tried sites like that and then came to me when all they got from outsourcing to rentacoder was headaches.


I've used rentacoder several times with no problems. Although, for someone just starting out, I would recommend designoutpost.com over rentacoder.

:closing thread for reasons posted in post #2 of this thread:


----------

